# How much does the average hog eat per night?



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

It seems to me like Annabelle and Lily don't eat that much at night. Neither have ever been hearty eaters, but I hear hedgie owners talking about how their prickly ones always finish a bowl a night, and it got me thinking... Annabelle and Lily definitely don't eat that much. I give them a small handful of food each night, and I would say that at least half of it is left over in the morning. I feel like I'm wasting a lot of food. But both of them appear to be in good weight; their sides don't suck in or anything. Am I just being paranoid?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are fine. I have some really big eaters and others hardly eat a thing. As long as their sides aren't sunken they are fine. 

If you are worried, you can try dampening a separate dish of kibble and see if they eat more when it's soft. Sometimes the hard kibble becomes too much for their jaws.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you! I'm so glad I'm just being paranoid. I will try the wet food trick. When Annabelle was sick she had to eat moistened food, and if I remember correctly she didn't mind it.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Mine eat 1.5 tablespoons of dry kibble. Some nights they clean their plate, other nights up to 1 tablespoon will be leftover. If you measure it out with a spoon or count the kibble it may give you peace of mind of their average eating amount so you can tell when they have a dramatic drop in appetite.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Satin eats 9g (+/-2) and Tex 13g (+/-2) per night.
Funny thing is, Satin weighs ~640g and Tex ~320g.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Most of mine eat 2 TBS a night.


----------

